
History of American Protest Music: Nina Simone Sang What Everyone Was Thinking - DiabloD3
https://longreads.com/2017/04/20/a-history-of-american-protest-music-when-nina-simone-sang-what-everyone-was-thinking/\
======
dade_
Last year I watched a documentary on Nina's life. It was vividly memorable for
the music alone, but so was the heartbreaking story.

What Happened, Miss Simone? (2015)

"On stage Nina Simone was known for her utterly free, uninhibited musical
expression, which enthralled audiences and attracted life-long fans. But amid
the violent, haunting, and senseless day-to-day of the civil rights era in
1960s America, Simone struggled to reconcile her artistic identity and
ambition with her devotion to a movement. Culled from hours of
autobiographical tapes, this new film unveils the unmitigated ego of a
brilliant artist and the absurdities of her time. At the height of her fame
Simone walked away from her family, country, career and fans, to move to
Liberia and give up performing. The story of her life leading up to that event
poses the question, 'how does royalty stomp around in the mud and still walk
with grace?'"

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4284010/?ref_=nv_sr_2](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4284010/?ref_=nv_sr_2)

------
andrewclunn
I prefer the modern music inspired by her original. Such as:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDi9eHTvis0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDi9eHTvis0)

